# Bodybuilder Protein Powder Could Increase Life Expectancy by 10 Years



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bodybuilder Protein Powder Could Increase Life Expectancy by 10 Years by Fiona Macrae Researchers believe taken from the age of 55 or so, protein powder favoured by body builders could boost the odds of a healthy old age Researchers believe taken from the age of 55 or so, protein powder favoured by body builders could [...]

*Read More...*


----------

